# best fly repellent for spray-hating dog



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

My Akbash Dog is having a problem with flies--they are always biting his face, but he absolutely HATES fly spray, or anything else put on him. If he sees me coming with a bottle in my hand, he runs the other way. If I do manage to get the fly spray on him, he immediately rolls and rubs his head in the dirt to get it off.  I've tried SWAT and other ointments, and it's the same thing. 

OTOH, he can be lying there with half a dozen flies on his face and he doesn't seem to care. He seems to think fly repellent is worse than flies.

Is there a spot-on treatment, or something I can attach to his collar, that repells flies as well as fleas? Even if the flies aren't bugging him, they're bugging ME.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never tried it, but I've heard people swear by a cattle tag attached to the collar


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try essential oils. Mix a drop of lavender e.o. in a 1/4 cup of water, shake. Use an eye dropper to put a drop on each ear. If that's not enough, add a drop the top of his muzzle. Don't put near the ears. Under the chin is another place.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Maura said:


> Try essential oils. Mix a drop of lavender e.o. in a 1/4 cup of water, shake. Use an eye dropper to put a drop on each ear. If that's not enough, add a drop the top of his muzzle. Don't put near the ears. Under the chin is another place.


I'm a little confused, you say to put a drop ON each ear, but not to put it near the ears? Can you explain that a bit more for me? Thanks!


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Flys-off ointment


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I like the EO idea but can't you spray your hands and rub on t he repellent? Maybe use gloves?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm betting Maura meant don't put it near the eyes. I make typos like that all the time when i'm distracted.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I've used fly-off ointment with good success. You could also put the spray on a cloth and wipe him. I've also heard tying a dryer sheet to the collar will repel flies. The barn I volunteered on did this on the halter of a Belgian mare who was allergic to fly spray, and it worked


----------



## Sunrisesya (May 3, 2012)

Mix equal parts of water and Avon's Skin So Soft bath oil. Apply to a rag and wipe him 
down with it. My dogs are accustomed to being sprayed with it but you can apply with
a cloth. It's great for their coat and skin and repels flies and mosquitos too.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I've tried wiping him with fly spray, essential oils, etc... Whether I spray him or wipe him with something, he HATES it, and will roll around after I apply it, trying to rub it off. 

I was hoping that one of the spot-on treatments would work as a fly repellent. I've tried the one for horses, and it didn't work worth a darn (for horses or dogs).


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think "barn flies" remedies are what you need. Flies, like fleas, need environment control - it's a cure the cause, not treat the effect kind of thing.

Our ag departments are practically cut off, but if you can make a contact there bring them some flies and they should have a solution that works in your area. Master gardeners are supposed to be trained for this too. Sometimes a big fan can help keep them away from a small area.

Here's a site for biting flies: Deer & Horse Flies

This site has most of the home remedies people use:
Barn Fly Remedies


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wolf Flower said:


> I've tried wiping him with fly spray, essential oils, etc... Whether I spray him or wipe him with something, he HATES it, and will roll around after I apply it, trying to rub it off.
> 
> I was hoping that one of the spot-on treatments would work as a fly repellent. I've tried the one for horses, and it didn't work worth a darn (for horses or dogs).


No advice just letting you know you are not alone. Rocky does the same thing. ANYTHING I put him he goes crazy rolling, sliding across the lawn and continues until it's gone. 
They need to make some that smell like dead animal. Then I can spray it on the ground and he will apply it himself!


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

We've had the same problem. I just now tried tea tree oil on our dog. I put about 5 drops on each ear and about 10 drops all over his back. It seemed to be fairly effective in repeling flies (I don't know about fleas, though). But the really great thing--it was by far the most well tolerated by Fred (the dog). He didn't even seem to notice much, whereas whenever I've tried any other treatment on his ears I can't even get it done because of his complaining. Anyway...Good luck!


----------

